# Cpt 30140



## MBA101 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm new to ENT.  In the past this cpt 30140 has also been billed as a bilateral procedure.  I'm looking in CPT 2008 and it doesn't stated it can be billed bilaterally.  It says partial or complete.

So I understand this to mean no modifier 50 should be added to this code if it is done as a bilateral procedure.  Correct?

Thank You
Melanie


----------



## mbort (Mar 12, 2008)

*Bilateral allowed*

It is still a bilateral allowed procedure...it says "turbinate".  I also double checked my CPT expert as well as Encoder cause you had me worried for a sec.


----------



## MBA101 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you.  I was looking in a Ingenix coding companion and it didn't offer the bilater information there. Sorry to have worried you.  Thanks again.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 12, 2008)

mbort said:


> It is still a bilateral allowed procedure...it says "turbinate". I also double checked my CPT expert as well as Encoder cause you had me worried for a sec.


 

It is -50 allowed


----------

